# Deodorants make me feel sticky



## p3nut (May 23, 2009)

I switch up my deodorant every now and then, because I find NO MATTER what I do, it ALWAYS leaves me feeling sticky!! I don't sweat very much, and I live in Canada where it's always cold. I only stick to solid deos because the gel ones make it feel worse. but, every time I apply it, it gives me a feeling like i'm sweating and all sticky. I don't often wear tight tops, even t-shirts, because I get huge underarm marks that makes it look like i'm drenched in sweat. half of the time i'm freezing... yet this still happens!! I've tried the dove clinical with no results either. I'm wondering If it could be my method? I've used guy deodarants too, and axe has been the best for me yet. my mom says that if i keep using axe it'll eventually be too harsh and burn my skin or leave all other deos not working for me. does anyone think there's any truth in this? lol
all throughout the day i find myself having to wipe my arms, and take the deodorant off. when I'm not wearing deodorant I don't sweat for the most part unless it's summer time, but I still want to be protected... any tips??


----------



## LRWade (May 23, 2009)

Usually stickiness after deo application means you're simply using too much.
What I do is use a liquid roll on deodorant (currently dove waterlilly or something like that) and do three non-overlapping stripes across, then let dry, usually I speed it up with a hairdryer on fast and cold blast. Bone dry underarms all day!
With any other non-spray deodorant, make sure each roll/glide doesn't overlap, a little really does go a long way with this stuff. 
Hope that helps.
Wade
xxx


----------



## TISH1124 (May 23, 2009)

Maybe you should try a spray deodorant.....My sister only wears spray she hates roll-on and solids she thinks they make her feel sticky as well.  She uses Soft & Dri I think it's called


----------



## MACLovin (May 23, 2009)

I think LRwade is right, you're probably using way too much. Especially with the solids because they're like.. waxy. I ran into the same problem, even when I wasn't hot and normally would not be sweating, my under arms still felt sticky basically like you're describing. Then I started using less and it definitely helped. 

Also- try this stuff called Certain Dri. hopefully you can get it in canada, they should have it at any drugstore or whatever. You put it on at night before you go to bed, just roll on a thin layer and let it dry completely, then when you wake up you only need basically one thin swipe of deodorant and you're seriously dry alll day! It's great.

edited to add link:   CertainDri - Certain Dri Product Facts

and thanks for the tip about the aerosol spray, Tish.. never really thought to try that. My mom uses the spray and i always hated it because it feels cold when you put it on! hah.. I might give it another try though


----------



## p3nut (May 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACLovin* 

 
_I think LRwade is right, you're probably using way too much. Especially with the solids because they're like.. waxy. I ran into the same problem, even when I wasn't hot and normally would not be sweating, my under arms still felt sticky basically like you're describing. Then I started using less and it definitely helped. 

Also- try this stuff called Certain Dri. hopefully you can get it in canada, they should have it at any drugstore or whatever. You put it on at night before you go to bed, just roll on a thin layer and let it dry completely, then when you wake up you only need basically one thin swipe of deodorant and you're seriously dry alll day! It's great.

edited to add link:   CertainDri - Certain Dri Product Facts

and thanks for the tip about the aerosol spray, Tish.. never really thought to try that. My mom uses the spray and i always hated it because it feels cold when you put it on! hah.. I might give it another try though_

 
Thanks guys, I 'll look into both of those products!

here's the thing though - I only put one swipe of deo on, and I pat/rub it in after, then wait till it's dry. so I don't think i'm putting on too much... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It feels fine for a couple of minutes, I don't get that sticky feeling till a while later.


----------



## LMD84 (May 24, 2009)

i always use sprays now because roll ons and creams made me sticky too - really uncomfortable.  

i use a nivea energy spray one - a bright greeny blue can.


----------

